# I keep dragging and damaging my scissor jacks



## pcines (May 5, 2011)

I have a Eclipse Attitude SAK 30 Toy Hauler. I camp mostly off road.
I've always had a problem wrecking my stabilizers when going up steep driveways and dirt roads. Ive tryed moving towards the center as the jack manufactures specify but they dont really work when they are not in the corners of the vehicle.


----------



## fastback4 (Oct 19, 2010)

Have not seen nor tried these jack savers but for myself I prefer gadgets that work with minimum efforts on our part. These jack savers require us to pin and un-pin the jack. What i did see first hand was a set of 6", 4 bolt swiveling dolly wheels welded to the bumper of a 30 foot camper as it entered a Marathon gas station and when the rear end of the camper dipped down wards the rear dolly wheels gently lifted the rear of the camper saving the stabilizer jacks. I pulled in behind the camper and asked the owner if he was happy with his wheels. He said he absolutely was and you had to be careful of large potholes when entering gas stations or entrance ramps at campgrounds and always slow down while engaging the wheels to the ground. He had these wheels bolted on at first and after some trial runs he decided to weld them on. What a cool solution to dragging campers and stabilizer jack killers.


----------



## pcines (May 5, 2011)

I actually tried these on a weekend warrier a couple years back. Fully loaded with my toys i went over a decent hump entering a Grocery store in Mojave I drove slowly but it put too much weight on the frame and it actually bent the frame. They really make these things out of toothpicks, especially the ultra lights. The Door never shut right after that. 
I bought a pair of the saveajacks and they work well. I only camp maybe 6 times a year Max so its not really that big of a deal. One less thing to worry about towing this thing.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

That's a tough one to fix.... Can you check to see if you can raise the trailer body with spacers or "turning the axles" upside down? I'm not familiar with this but there is supposed to be a way to do something like this to make the trailer sit higher on its axles and provide more clearance especially at the rear end.

I am not familiar with what it takes, but I can sure tell when a trailer has had that done because the whole trailer is raised. Then you'll need some kind of corresponding change at the hitch to allow for this new height. Hopefully, all this can give you extra clearance to save your rear stabilizer jacks.

Use care to ensure your trailer doesn't ride too high (keep under 13 ft if you can) and consider that the center of gravity on it might be a little higher but it shouldn't be that bad if just a few inches, but it should help make a difference.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

You might also want to consider something like this:

RV Stabilizer Jack - BAL Telscopic for Sale - PPL Motor Homes

This is similar to what's on my fifth wheel and the raise up pretty high into the frame. Scissor jacks (I thing that's what you have) don't raise as high.

Another thing you can do is remove those jacks altogether and use something like those pyramid shaped jack stands like what's used for vehicles. Do a search for these and you should be able to find some. I did a quick check and didn't find anything. If I find what I'm talking about I will add to this post. These jack stands can be stored in the rig, then put in place at your site and hopefully the trailer will clear your obstacles.

I found them. They are called stack jacks. The support up to 6,000 lbs each or a combined weight of 12,000 lbs. This should be plenty for whatever you bring out of the toy hauler:

http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/product/aluminum-stack-jacks/1714


----------

